# 7-?-2022 NEVER HAPPENED: Ethan Oliver Ralph "visits" a Floridian Aquarium



## AltisticRight (Jul 5, 2022)

Amanda Lynn Morris, who is Ethan Ralph's forever girlfriend and a self-professed female to male transgender man and self admitted lolicon (paedophile) continues to obfuscate her paedophilia. Instead of taking responsibility and revising her views on lolicon, she simply blames everything on her ex-boyfriend, male-to-female freak Digibro. She claimed her paedophilia stemmed from her association with Digibro, portraying herself as a skinwalker freak who just adapts the personality of whoever she's currently fucking. This prompted a user @Alinktothefacts facts to share information when he was a roommate of Amanda's. Amanda's paedophilic sick lust of the youth predates Digibro. Rather than blaming the rod filling her hole, she blamed her alleged molestation back then. This is an untrustworthy woman that never takes responsibility.

Ethan Ralph is a minor right-wing e-celebrity, convicted felon, alleged rapist and convicted revenge pornographer, scientifically 5'1'' and 5.1mm. Confronted with an a-log sharing text messages, in lieu of just ignoring these messages which makes its authenticity somewhat unsubstantiated, he used his transgender pen name of "Amanda Ralph" to summon this absolute literary abomination.

Archive of the article: https://archive.ph/N6DBf


Spoiler: Butchery of the Queen's Language



(To see the message screenshots, visit the archive: https://archive.ph/N6DBf
Nate Perez: A Portrait of an Alog​

(Healthy and happy man, a-logs, are you felted yet?)

Portrait of Amanda.




It’s sad when someone you once considered a friend goes out of their way to tear you down. It’s always out of a place of insecurity and jealousy. A normal person understands that life takes people in different directions, and they will continue with their business. If someone was really such a bad associate wouldn’t it be best to just cut them out and walk the other way? There is a special name for this particular breed of lowlife: Gator.

I was hoping that by ignoring this person they would grow tired of gossiping about a girl they used to know, but it seems clear that the attention they have gotten from running their mouth has fueled their delusions. Their brief acquaintanceship with me was the highlight of their sad existence. For the first time in their life, they matter.

At first, I felt sorry for this person. They are obviously mentally ill and miserable. However, they have been running their mouth for a while now and have spun some egregious lies about my family. It’s only fair that I give him the attention he’s been starving for. Also, I’ve been presented the perfect opportunity to break down the profile of the average Kiwifarms poster.

Meet Nate Perez, a 28-year-old autistic tank scrubber at the Florida Aquarium. First, let me preface this by saying this guy is severely mentally ill and retareded by his own admission. We went to the same high school but he was several grades ahead of me. He was notorious for creeping on female students and was known as “Nate the Rapist.”

 I am not one to believe rumors, so when I saw that he was transferring to my college I befriended him and helped him get adjusted. I invited him to hangout with my friends even though everyone thought he was weird. I was extremely tolerant and patient with his frequent meltdowns and inappropriate social behavior. I had to be very direct with him about boundaries. One time he sat outside clawing the bathroom door while I was getting dressed for a Halloween party. Frequently he would complain to me about women and how his life wasn’t fair because of his race and disability. It was exhausting to be his friend but I thought I was doing a good deed.

Nate was always very jealous of my relationships and when I was newly single, he made sure to be the first person to hit me up. This is textbook beta orbiter stuff. Since he thinks it’s so cute to share text messages, why don’t we take a look at some of the ones he left out?

While we were in college he was obsessed with another female student. Nate would often come to me literally crying because she wouldn’t message him back.

And he was deeply afraid of being called a rapist to the point of having frequent ptsd flashbacks.

He is delusional and totally hung up in the past.

A complete creep.


He also will feign suicide for attention.


 Just a very sad and pathetic person overall.


Guess that serves me right for trying to be nice to a simp.
Nate Perez is very mentally unwell and a stalker. He spends his free time attacking a new mother and her family online. It sure would sure be a shame if his employer, the Florida Aquarium, heard about his new hobby.


Summary: Dear diary, someone hurt me on the internet today 
Regardless of what you think, this garbage piece was evidently written by Ethan Ralph. He claims the guy is a rapist but presents evidence to the contrary. Additionally, the paedophilic duo verified the authenticity of all the chatlogs this particular user shared.

To cast additional shade onto the veracity of those messages, they might be falsified. I doubt it, but the chance isn't 0%, as Ethan Ralph is known for spreading lies and half-truths.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/amand...arty-sadntrad-clout-horse.81222/post-12361984
Basically, the speech bubbles should have matched. There is likely a setting to disable these cheesy looking speech bubbles though.

Ethan Ralph has a restraining order placed by his ex-girlfriend Faith Vickers, who is nearly half Ethan's age, which he impregnated and then harassed, culminating to the release of revenge pornography. If he breaks the law, he will be ironed for 1 year. This is why he wrote under a pen name.

 Twitter has rules against harassment and doxing, here is Ethan Ralph co-signing (his own) his paedophile girlfriend's doxing.





https://archive.ph/OxuVn

How is Ethan Ralph going to deal with this? Oh, that escalated quickly! He's a'fixin' to HOLLER...



Oh, he's back to tweeting like a little bitch.





			https://archive.ph/fBmrY
		

Notably, Ethan uses Wikipedia as a "source" to smear the forum. Reminder that both Facebook and Twitch also technically hosted the Christchurch shootings. @byuu is alive and an active user that routinely makes grift-right z-list celebrities mad. 

Does anyone want to see Ethan Ralph's entry?



> Revenge porn conviction​On August 11th, 2020, Ralph shared a video of him engaging in sexual intercourse with his then-girlfriend—without her knowledge or consent—with his viewers. He was arrested for disseminating revenge porn (Va. Code §18.2–386.2) in mid-December of that year. The case, initially tabled by the prosecution the following February, was reinstated by the prosecution upon request of his former girlfriend's father by August.[12]
> 
> On January 5th, 2022, Ralph pled _nolo contendere_ (no contest) to disseminating revenge porn and received a suspended sentence of 12 months.[12] The woman he distributed revenge porn of is also the mother of his child,[22] and has two restraining orders against Ralph, one for herself and one for their son.[12]



Ralph will totally visit the aquarium. This is a totally serious and real event, just like visiting Jim in his driveway, going to Gator's town to put up posters on his campus claiming him to be a racist White Nationalist, and visiting Adrienne Blair in Michigan to holler. Totally real, he's not a cowardly whimpy pussy and this will definitely happen.

Checklist:
- include article
- include all the messages from article
- clips, tweets so on of Ralph's threats
- update threat as the event goes on (it won't)


----------



## free_protons4u (Jul 7, 2022)

Bioniclelover said:


> If I was in charge of the place I wouldn't allow Ralph to get inside of the building in fear he would try to eat the fish in the tanks.





			https://thetilth.com/can-pigs-eat-fish/
		




> Can pigs eat fish? *Pigs are amazing eaters, so yes, they can eat fish. In fact, the fish is a great source of protein that will greatly benefit the growth of your pigs, but as with other types of food, it must be given in small portions. Pigs need to have a balanced diet in order to keep themselves healthy.*



*WE HAVE HOLLERING!!!!*


I'm absolutely pumped to see Ralph get his ass kicked for a THIRD time


----------



## FinnSven (Jul 7, 2022)

free_protons4u said:


> *WE HAVE HOLLERING!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3465974*
> I'm absolutely pumped to see Ralph get his ass kicked for a THIRD time


Isn’t Florida a stand your ground state? 

Might we see Ralph getting shot on his own stream?


----------



## Crankenstein (Jul 7, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> Isn’t Florida a stand your ground state?
> 
> Might we see Ralph getting shot on his own stream?


Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 7, 2022)

free_protons4u said:


> https://thetilth.com/can-pigs-eat-fish/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not gonna do anything. That guy is a diver and knows how to use camera equipment under the water which means he's fit. He'll break Ralph's second orbital.

Chances are, Ethan will waddle into the aquarium where bystanders look in fear as they thought one of the seals or whales escaped, and find a worker feeding the sea pigs to holler at.
MAY I SEE YOUR MANA GERR SIRR I NEED TO SEEEE THE WAN IN CHARGE
 Nate: Hi, I'm the manager... where are you... oh I didn't know you were actually 5'1''.


----------



## FinnSven (Jul 7, 2022)

For clarity, I am not suggesting anyone goes and looks for Ralph and straight up murder him. 

My understanding of "Stand your ground" is that anyone who is legally able to carry a firearm can use it in self-defense if there is a credible threat? 
If I am wrong, please correct me. 

Basically, if Ralph goes and harasses someone, then if they have reason to fear for their safety, they could shoot him? 
In every case, Ralph needs to be the instigator, I believe. Stand your ground does not mean you can just shoot a passer by for lols and get away with it.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 7, 2022)

free_protons4u said:


> https://thetilth.com/can-pigs-eat-fish/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see Ralph's gambling has gone so poor that he's moved from sports to betting @Alinktothefacts won't be at work when he shows up to holler.



FinnSven said:


> For clarity, I am not suggesting anyone goes and looks for Ralph and straight up murder him.
> 
> My understanding of "Stand your ground" is that anyone who is legally able to carry a firearm can use it in self-defense if there is a credible threat?
> If I am wrong, please correct me.
> ...


'Stand your ground' worded self-defense legislation removes the duty to retreat from a confrontation. Many states require you to make reasonable attempts to escape from a threat even in your own home. A lack of duty to retreat in your home is often referred to as 'castle doctrine'. A deadly threat, or of serious bodily harm, must still be present for the use of deadly force even if you don't have a duty to retreat.

What is commonly understood or accepted colloquially may not be what's written in the statute and a sufficiently motivated district attorney can still make your life hell after a justified use of deadly force. It can cost upwards of $250k to defend a murder charge and $100k from a manslaughter charge. That doesn't include the media circus, loss of income, and disruption to your personal life probably for years.

People who flippantly talk about murdering someone in self-defense have no idea what they're talking about. In this case it's mostly memeing.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Jul 7, 2022)

I hope Ralph has a nice time at the Aquarium cavorting with the other manatees.


----------



## Obscura539 (Jul 7, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> He's not gonna do anything. That guy is a diver and knows how to use camera equipment under the water which means he's fit. He'll break Ralph's second orbital.
> 
> Chances are, Ethan will waddle into the aquarium where bystanders look in fear as they thought one of the seals or whales escaped, and find a worker feeding the sea pigs to holler at.
> MAY I SEE YOUR MANA GERR SIRR I NEED TO SEEEE THE WAN IN CHARGE
> Nate: Hi, I'm the manager... where are you... oh I didn't know you were actually 5'1''.



Ethan Oliver Ralph (Convicted Sex Offender) will bump his gunt, yell “Fuck you, bitch”,  do a joker laugh, ask for the police,  and finally spit aids infected blood.

He has absolutely no content left.  He is desperate. The child support walls are closing in.  You should have taken the generous initial offer from the Vickers. The tactics you are employing to lower your reportable income are “retraded” and obvious.  California will rape you harder and longer than Ronnie ever did.


----------



## FinnSven (Jul 7, 2022)

break these cuffs said:


> I see Ralph's gambling has gone so poor that he's moved from sports to betting @Alinktothefacts won't be at work when he shows up to holler.
> 
> 
> 'Stand your ground' worded self-defense legislation removes the duty to retreat from a confrontation. Many states require you to make reasonable attempts to escape from a threat even in your own home. A lack of duty to retreat in your home is often referred to as 'castle doctrine'. A deadly threat, or of serious bodily harm, must still be present for the use of deadly force even if you don't have a duty to retreat.
> ...


So assuming Ralph does exactly what he did in Portugal against that British guy, as in leaves his camera running, pushes a person and behaves in a threatening manner, to which that person produces a gun and shoots Ralph, that would not make the grade for “Stand your ground”?


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jul 7, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> So assuming Ralph does exactly what he did in Portugal against that British guy, as in leaves his camera running, pushes a person and behaves in a threatening manner, to which that person produces a gun and shoots Ralph, that would not make the grade for “Stand your ground”?


Getting a tad ahead of ourselves with speculating whether or not Link will be prosecuted for murdering Ralph when Ralph is 100% too pussy to even show up. You give Gunt far more credit than he deserves.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 7, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> So assuming Ralph does exactly what he did in Portugal against that British guy, as in leaves his camera running, pushes a person and behaves in a threatening manner, to which that person produces a gun and shoots Ralph, that would not make the grade for “Stand your ground”?


Most likely not, but it's up the the district attorney. The aggressor still has to present a deadly threat or be threatening significant bodily injury. Getting charged and pushed doesn't meet that burden. What usually does is that type of aggression plus a weapon. In the case of unarmed aggressors, you're usually talking about someone who has been struck or is in a vulnerable position. Let's say you get sucker punched from behind and as you lay on the ground you see the aggressor mount you and prepare to pound you into the pavement. You've likely taken two hits to the head already and you're facing being beaten unconscious or having your head cracked open. That would would likely be viewed as a scenario where deadly force is justified.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jul 7, 2022)

Can a cow alog themselves?  Ethan Ralph proves that yes, yes they can.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 7, 2022)

Hi Ralph and Amanda, I know you're reading this thread 

It's Throwback Thursday, remember when Pantsu said she could do better than Ralph?




Your browser is not able to display this video.




This is from the show where she came onto the now deleted Killstream where she defended her love of Lolicon.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jul 7, 2022)

TheSockiestSock said:


> Can a cow alog themselves?  Ethan Ralph proves that yes, yes they can.


Some cows are so pathetic and gross that alogging them is impossible. Ralph is one such case.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 7, 2022)

Stand your ground won't apply if the opponent can't remain in the standing position after a fleet of long aquarium stairs.


----------



## FinnSven (Jul 7, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Getting a tad ahead of ourselves with speculating whether or not Link will be prosecuted for murdering Ralph when Ralph is 100% too pussy to even show up. You give Gunt far more credit than he deserves.


Maybe, but what I am wondering is if Ralph will think he is safe if he confronts the guy at his work place? 

“Customer is always right” kind of thinking. 



break these cuffs said:


> Most likely not, but it's up the the district attorney. The aggressor still has to present a deadly threat or be threatening significant bodily injury. Getting charged and pushed doesn't meet that burden. What usually does is that type of aggression plus a weapon. In the case of unarmed aggressors, you're usually talking about someone who has been struck or is in a vulnerable position. Let's say you get sucker punched from behind and as you lay on the ground you see the aggressor mount you and prepare to pound you into the pavement. You've likely taken two hits to the head already and you're facing being beaten unconscious or having your head cracked open. That would would likely be viewed as a scenario where deadly force is justified.


 So if Ralph confronted with just a bit of Gunt slapping and tried to be physically intimidating, the Nate would be best off just radioing for the aquarium security?

Which actually would be massively funnier, seeing Ralph loose it with some security guards and try to get the police on his side over internet beef?


----------



## CamelToe (Jul 7, 2022)

He won’t do shit, anything that makes him walk more than a couple feet he will avoid, unless it’s walking to find some underage hookers. Him thinking his midget ass can take on Link is laughable. @Alinktothefacts just bring all the primos and make this fat fuck into carnitas


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jul 7, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> Maybe, but what I am wondering is if Ralph will think he is safe if he confronts the guy at his work place?
> 
> “Customer is always right” kind of thinking.


You know, Ralph is moron enough to think shooting and killing an aquarium worker is covered by “The customer is always right.” His complaint? The aquarium didn’t have a tank big enough for his blue whale ass.


----------



## FinnSven (Jul 7, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> You know, Ralph is moron enough to think shooting and killing an aquarium worker is covered by “The customer is always right.” His complaint? The aquarium didn’t have a tank big enough for his blue whale ass.


Well I did not actually mean that Ralph would try and kill someone live on stream, more that if Ralph confronted Nate at Nate’s job, Ralph would believe that as a customer he can talk to staff as he wants. 

But yes, you do make a good point, Ethan might be dumb enough to think he can kill someone over a customer grievance. 

In his warped alcohol confused mind, maybe he thinks he has killed loads of casino croupiers and bartenders for cutting him off?


----------



## Jack Awful (Jul 7, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> Maybe, but what I am wondering is if Ralph will think he is safe if he confronts the guy at his work place?
> 
> “Customer is always right” kind of thinking.
> 
> ...


Ralph has never confronted anyone. It's all fake kayfabe wrestling shit so he can seem like a tough guy for his sycophants.

"I'm gonna go to his work and ruin his life!"
"You're so badass, Ralph! Christ is king!"


----------



## Temperance XIV (Jul 7, 2022)

He's not going to personally confront Nate. Rather, he's planning on passing out flyers around Nate's workplace (like what totally happened with Gator).   He's not kidding this time, ayylawgs!
Cross-post:


Temperance XIV said:


> *Ralph DEMANDS an apology from @Alinktothefacts, or else he swears on his mother's grave that he will print out copies of the article and go put them under the windshield wipers of all the cars around where @Alinktothefacts works.*
> To prevent this, the apology must be written to Amanda Morris within the next day (and this stream was from yesterday), and it must be posted on the Kiwifarms. Ralph insists it's not a "joke" like when he said he was going to Jim's house.
> View attachment 3466103
> View attachment 3466104
> "As my daddy used to say, _'Hide and fucking watch me' _if you don't believe it."


----------



## NicoFountaine (Jul 7, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> Ralph has never confronted anyone. It's all fake kayfabe wrestling shit so he can seem like a tough guy for his sycophants.
> 
> "I'm gonna go to his work and ruin his life!"
> "You're so badass, Ralph! Christ is king!"


He might make some life ruining phone calls as he did with PPP.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 7, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> He might make some life ruining phone calls as he did with PPP.


PayPigPursuer is a lot like Ralph, can anyone really ruin his life worse than he does?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 7, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> He's not going to personally confront Nate. Rather, he's planning on passing out flyers around Nate's workplace (like what totally happened with Gator).   He's not kidding this time, ayylawgs!
> Cross-post:


Can you image how hard the aquarium  staff would laugh at this fat ugly bastard passing out some convoluted flier crying about how one of their employees posted texts his pedo loving baby mama sent him?

Nate should hang it on the break room cork board so all the staff with the day off get a good laugh when they return. 

But we all know Ralph won’t do shit. He’s working on getting an apartment so Rozy and Pedo Pantsu don’t have to live at Harry’s house until 2040.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jul 7, 2022)

Great now I am reimagining Star Trek IV where the alien probe searches for whales as the alien probe mistaking Ralph for a humpback.


----------



## FinnSven (Jul 7, 2022)

TheSockiestSock said:


> Great now I am reimagining Star Trek IV where the alien probe searches for whales as the alien probe mistaking Ralph for a humpback.


Spock would find that being near Ralph overwhelmed his Vulcan suppression of the emotions disgust and pity. 

He would take the only logical course of action and have Ralph beamed into space.


----------



## RandomShirtlessMan (Jul 7, 2022)

@Alinktothefacts Nate, go Diaz on this fat fuck and record it in 4k HD for us, please.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Jul 7, 2022)

free_protons4u said:


> https://thetilth.com/can-pigs-eat-fish/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All that he has to do is show the employers the pink man is a Z-tier white nationalist streamer trying to prosecute a PoC because of racism and the fact he tried to warn others about the pedo tendencies of his horse.
The optics of this case would be clear, if Gunty was not a all talk no action bitch.


----------



## metroid_fetish (Jul 7, 2022)

Let's predict which lie Ralph will go with when asked why he didn't end up going to this dude's place of employment.  Mine is:

"I totally would have killed that faggot bitch, but I actually don't want to catch a murder charge and abandon my fiance and child whose name I don't recall at the moment."


----------



## FinnSven (Jul 7, 2022)

metroid_fetish said:


> Let's predict which lie Ralph will go with when asked why he didn't end up going to this dude's place of employment.  Mine is:
> 
> "I totally would have killed that faggot bitch, but I actually don't want to catch a murder charge and abandon my fiance and child whose name I don't recall at the moment."


I think he will just pretend like it was never a thing he said he would do, or he just says that he showed but Nate was not working that day.


----------



## Obscura539 (Jul 7, 2022)

break these cuffs said:


> Most likely not, but it's up the the district attorney. The aggressor still has to present a deadly threat or be threatening significant bodily injury. Getting charged and pushed doesn't meet that burden. What usually does is that type of aggression plus a weapon. In the case of unarmed aggressors, you're usually talking about someone who has been struck or is in a vulnerable position. Let's say you get sucker punched from behind and as you lay on the ground you see the aggressor mount you and prepare to pound you into the pavement. You've likely taken two hits to the head already and you're facing being beaten unconscious or having your head cracked open. That would would likely be viewed as a scenario where deadly force is justified.


I believe a jury could find an aggressive alcoholic felon that is nearly 100 pounds heavier than you a credible threat for serious bodily harm against a marine biology nerd.  Ethan Oliver Ralph has a history of violence, issuing threats of severe injury , and consistent reckless behavior.  This man was simply distributing texts and and answering questions on a drama forum.  Ralph intends on going to his workplace already paints in as the aggressor.  This is not heat of the moment aggression.  Ethan is premeditated in his malice.  Who knows what Ethan is capable of?  If I were @Alinktothefacts I would be terrified for the safety of my co-workers and myself.   The behavior that @Alinktothefacts is aware of that Ethan is very unstable, very large, and very violent individual.  I bet @Alinktothefacts fears for life and does not have a duty to retreat in the state of Florida. Who knows what could happen if this young man was swept into the heat of the moment when he is trying to defend himself.


----------



## Telemeter (Jul 7, 2022)

This constant threatening of people gets less and less dangerous when the target can point out to their employer that the threats come from a violent felon, convicted sex offender, groomer, child support dodger, new born abandoning, twice assed-kicked in Portugal, 5'1", quad-titted, AIDS-riddled, gunted manlet retard that he simply talked about on the internet.

Even if he went to the work place the only thing he will do is holler in the parking lot that he's here, wait nervously for 5 mins, then declare the guy a coward for not coming out and waddle away as fast as possible before anyone can even tell the guy there's an obese midget looking for him.

Ethan Ralph is too much of a pussy to do anything else.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jul 7, 2022)

If Ralph doesn’t go through with this it is obvious he is the scaredest little bitch and knows he would get felted.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 7, 2022)

Since Ralph is too busy making empty threats and getting drunker/fatter at BA flophouse to go house hunting I figured I help Pantsu and Rozy out. 

I found the perfect Tampa crack shack for the Ralph-Morris family:



			https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1401-E-Holland-Ave-Tampa-FL-33612/82053436_zpid/
		


I’m sure it will remind Ralph of Ronnie’s old home place. Unfortunately Gunt cannot afford this relatively inexpensive home but they might be able to swing rent at $1600 a month. 

I truly hope Gunt moves to Tampa to rent an even worse shithole that costs double what their previous shithole did. The sweltering heat will be good for Gunt. 

Judging by Ralph’s current progress I figure May will be living at Daddy Harry’s until Rozy drops out of high school. Ralph’s plan seem to be getting BA to rent him the lower bunk bed.


----------



## electrician's apprentice (Jul 7, 2022)

Is Ralph gonna get beat up AGAIN??


----------



## WaveMeltzer (Jul 7, 2022)

CamelToe said:


> He won’t do shit, anything that makes him walk more than a couple feet he will avoid, unless it’s walking to find some underage hookers. Him thinking his midget ass can take on Link is laughable. @Alinktothefacts just bring all the primos and make this fat fuck into carnitas



Hey don't forget, this is the guy that threatened to walk a mile just to spite all us mutherfuggers by gettin healthy.  Choose your next words carefully big guy.


----------



## Telemeter (Jul 7, 2022)

electrician's apprentice said:


> Is Ralph gonna get beat up AGAIN??


Nah, he's too afraid of any actual confrontation. Might do the gunt shuffle in the parking lot before running away.


----------



## electrician's apprentice (Jul 7, 2022)

The Aquarium is getting a new animal


----------



## InwardsStink (Jul 7, 2022)

How can one man be so based? Link is my favorite a-log now.


----------



## itsallsotiresome (Jul 7, 2022)

Waiting for the inevitable "I had to stay an extra two weeks in Florida to make sure I passed out enough flyers and really send a message!". Anything to escape May and the kid. This whole saga is bleak af


----------



## Particle Bored (Jul 7, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> It's Throwback Thursday, remember when Pantsu said she could do better than Ralph?
> View attachment 3466099
> 
> This is from the show where she came onto the now deleted Killstream where she defended her love of Lolicon.


"Well, I mean, the current evidence says 'no.'"

Hold that W, Ethan. Hold it like it's the last bottle of Maker's in Virginia.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jul 7, 2022)

Oh no!  Now Ralph will definitely totally go and pass out fliers at some aquarium just like he showed up to Jim's house and went to Gators home town to put up posters!  If there's one thing I know about the Ralphamale is that when he makes a threat it's anything but a completely toothless attempt at intimidation by a wuss who has never won a fight in his life.  After all his spotless reputation as an internet badass would be completely ruined if he decided to be a giant bitchmade pussy, which he has never done before, ever.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jul 7, 2022)

Imagine thinking a random person will see your fat bulbous ass handing out flyers with some screed about someone you don’t know and thinking they will care and not see you as some schizo.


----------



## Braphamut (Jul 7, 2022)

TheSockiestSock said:


> Imagine thinking a random person will see your fat bulbous ass handing out flyers with some screed about someone you don’t know and thinking they will care and not see you as some schizo.


Never underestimate the number of people that will go "Oh honey, they're picking on this down syndrome man on the internet.  That's just not right." as he trundles along with his comically small shades and hat.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jul 7, 2022)

Lol he's doing the "Can I speak to the manager" on Twitter. What a faggot.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 7, 2022)

I got a copy of the thing ralph is going to be handing out


----------



## 3322 (Jul 7, 2022)

I can't believe white nationalist podcaster Ethan Ralph is harassing a disabled POC and trying to get him fired from his job. Absolutely heartless... and this man still has a blue checkmark on twitter so I guess twitter cosigns these actions.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 7, 2022)

3322 said:


> I can't believe white nationalist podcaster Ethan Ralph is harassing a disabled POC and trying to get him fired from his job. Absolutely heartless... and this man still has a blue checkmark on twitter so I guess twitter cosigns these actions.


He some how always is able to be an even more massive faggot than previously. Imagine being such a bitch you got to try and cancel culture some homie for internet beef. I gotta give him credit, I'd neck myself if I was that much of a pussy just from shame alone.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 7, 2022)

3322 said:


> I can't believe white nationalist podcaster Ethan Ralph is harassing a disabled POC and trying to get him fired from his job. Absolutely heartless... and this man still has a blue checkmark on twitter so I guess twitter cosigns these actions.


This is what white trash nationalist podcasters do to avoid spending time with their baby mama or finding them a decent place to live. 

Don’t worry May, you might have to live with your creepy dad but Ralph post a big bad Karen tweet. Let’s be honest, May isn’t worth paying for printer paper and driving 30 minutes. A “talk to the manager” tweet is as good as a pedo can expect. 

  I mean it’s a waste of time looking for places he can’t afford in Tampa anyway. Besides May will love visiting Gunt at the Extended Stay America when grandma watches Rozy.


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Jul 7, 2022)

electrician's apprentice said:


> The Aquarium is getting a new animal
> View attachment 3466551


Might wanna move the creature to an isolated exhibit to protect the other sea animals from being assaulted or violated. Still, it will bring cash money to the Aquarium big-time from how retarded he'll act to the visitors on the other side of the glass.


----------



## NicoFountaine (Jul 7, 2022)

Did Ralph attempt to do anything to Alinktothefacts in the end? 

It's hard to keep track of the Gunt antics when you are not logged in 24/7.  I propose we create a GUNTCON Holler Alert System which notifies subscribers (RSS, twitter) when the holler readiness situation changes. 



GUNTCON 1​CUCKED uPISTOL​Hollering has already begun​Maximum readiness
Tune in for spergout fallout
Expect IRL hostilities​GUNTCON 2​FAT PACE​Hollering imminent​Ready to tune in for spergout in the next six hours​GUNTCON 3​ROUND GUNT​Coping Seething & dilating 
hollering likely​Seek shelter, track IRL guntivity.​GUNTCON 4​DOUBLE TITS​Gunt has acquired a new enemy 
Real or perceived slight in progress​Above normal readiness 
tune in for increased intelligence watch​GUNTCON 5​SHART OUT​Carry on as normal​Lowest state of readiness​


----------



## GL09 (Jul 7, 2022)

Man mistaken for strange '_marine creature_' at Florida Aquarium scares children. Eyewitnesses said he was uncontrollably hollerin' and attempting to hand out what appeared to be flyers.


----------



## Temperance XIV (Jul 7, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> Did Ralph attempt to do anything to Alinktothefacts in the end?


It's still a developing situation. Yesterday, he swore to God on his mother's grave that he would pass out fliers about @Alinktothefacts at his workplace. I think he's planning to leave Baked Alaska's house tomorrow, so we'll see if he actually follows through...

It seems like he might be preparing to walk it back, however. He tweeted this less than two hours ago:

https://archive.ph/fBmrY
He's probably going to consider this "good enough" and end it there. He's lazy & very cowardly, after all.


----------



## HarrySachz (Jul 7, 2022)

GL09 said:


> Man mistaken for strange '_marine creature_' at Florida Aquarium scares children. Eyewitnesses said he was uncontrollably hollerin' and attempting to hand out what appeared to be flyers.
> View attachment 3467019


This made me laugh, good job


----------



## 3322 (Jul 7, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> It's still a developing situation. Yesterday, he swore to God on his mother's grave that he would pass out fliers about @Alinktothefacts at his workplace. I think he's planning to leave Baked Alaska's house tomorrow, so we'll see if he actually follows through...
> 
> It seems like he might be preparing to walk it back, however. He tweeted this less than two hours ago:
> View attachment 3467083
> ...


Ralph is too bitchmade to confront another man. He knows alinktothefacts is not only black, but probably two heads taller than him and he works out every day by surfing on a dolphin. Ralph knows it's just another ass-kicking waiting to happen.


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (Jul 7, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> I believe a jury could find an aggressive alcoholic felon that is nearly 100 pounds heavier than you a credible threat for serious bodily harm against a marine biology nerd.


"Now what hasn't been said to you, the jury, is that Mr. Perez is an avid user and browser of the online terrorist platform KiwiFarms. As a user of this site he knows categorically that the victim, Mr. Ethan Oliver Ralph--the deceased--was a fat, useless, pathetic, retard midget physically incapable of intentionally harming anyone, or even unintentionally in a manner such as being overtaken by autism rage. Mr. Perez knew full well Mr. Ralph couldn't threaten a fly when he waddled across the aquarium floor on that fateful day--he was already out of breath and taking a break after one set of stairs--but Mr. Ralph ended up shot twice in the head anyway."


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jul 7, 2022)

Good to see Ralph taking his custody battle seriously as usual.


----------



## InwardsStink (Jul 7, 2022)

Ralph is a bitch and is scared of getting beat up for a third time this year.

Nate Perez is a winner who takes trips to Africa and saves animals and shit.

Amanda Lynn Morris is a pedophile with unlimited access to a child.

Facts.


----------



## GaryGrey (Jul 7, 2022)

If Ralph is stupid enough to go to the aquarium this is a good way to handle it.  Call security, tell them an insane fat man keep hollarin at him.  Mention that there is an odor of liquor coming from his breath.  If the cops are forced to show up say no idea who Ralph is and has never seen him before in his life.  As for May say there was a falling out and haven't talked in months.  When Ralph whips out his phone to try and show the cops the farm or his article just deny.  Don't know what the site is and have never been there.  Ralph will look certifiably insane (which is his normal look).  This same process is also a good approach if the Aquarium HR ask about it.


----------



## Jump (Jul 7, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> If Ralph is stupid enough to go to the aquarium this is a good way to handle it.  Call security, tell them an insane fat man keep hollarin at him.  Mention that there is an odor of liquor coming from his breath.  If the cops are forced to show up say no idea who Ralph is and has never seen him before in his life.  As for May say there was a falling out and haven't talked in months.  When Ralph whips out his phone to try and show the cops the farm or his article just deny.  Don't know what the site is and have never been there.  Ralph will look certifiably insane (which is his normal look).  This same process is also a good approach if the Aquarium HR ask about it.


Don't even admit to knowing May or anything or anyone.
"There are a shit load of Perez'es in the world and this drunken gunted individual thinks a random Perez he found by googling "Nate Perez" must be the one who wronged him and his horse in someway."


----------



## InwardsStink (Jul 7, 2022)

Jump said:


> Don't even admit to knowing May or anything or anyone.
> "There are a shit load of Perez'es in the world and this drunken gunted individual thinks a random Perez he found by googling "Nate Perez" must be the one who wronged him and his horse in someway."


Now that you mention it, it’s as common as John Smith, probably more so. I have met more than 1 Nathan Perez just in my part of the country. Factor in all the Nate/Nathan Perez’s in the USA and you would have thousands I bet.


----------



## Dead Wife (Jul 7, 2022)

Ralph is such a spiteful cunt. Hell hath no tepid burns like a Gunt scorned.


----------



## electrician's apprentice (Jul 7, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> I got a copy of the thing ralph is going to be handing out
> View attachment 3466797


Hello guests! We want to make an announcement! We have a very *big* and *special* boy waiting here who got a bit lost!
Can his daddy Jim come to the front desk and pick him up....well not literally...


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 7, 2022)

Every time Ralph swears on his mother’s grave and doesn’t back it up, the devil lets a bunch of Al Qaeda guys rape her. We’re up to twice just this month.


----------



## Me262PrinceOfTurboJet (Jul 7, 2022)

If your boss even brings this shit up to you, just tell them the truth that Ethan Ralph is a convicted sex offender, felon, rapist, and pedophile. Show them his mugshot and the news article about how he profits off of holocaust denial and jokes about synagogue shootings.


----------



## Telemeter (Jul 7, 2022)

Criminal Stupidity said:


> "Now what hasn't been said to you, the jury, is that Mr. Perez is an avid user and browser of the online terrorist platform KiwiFarms. As a user of this site he knows categorically that the victim, Mr. Ethan Oliver Ralph--the deceased--was a fat, useless, pathetic, retard midget physically incapable of intentionally harming anyone, or even unintentionally in a manner such as being overtaken by autism rage. Mr. Perez knew full well Mr. Ralph couldn't threaten a fly when he waddled across the aquarium floor on that fateful day--he was already out of breath and taking a break after one set of stairs--but Mr. Ralph ended up shot twice in the head anyway."


"In my defense, your Honor, he looked just like a hollerin' bog hog coming right at me."
*Judge looks at security camera video of the event* "Acquitted."


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 7, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Every time Ralph swears on his mother’s grave and doesn’t back it up, the devil lets a bunch of Al Qaeda guys rape her. We’re up to twice just this month.


he's just letting that gutter slut whore know who's boss beyond the grave


----------



## Telemeter (Jul 7, 2022)

electrician's apprentice said:


> Hello guests! We want to make an announcement! We have a very *big* and *special* boy waiting here who got a bit lost!
> Can his daddy Jim come to the front desk and pick him up....well not literally...
> View attachment 3467512


Are you trying to make Ralph look thinner and less malformed?


----------



## Obscura539 (Jul 7, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> "In my defense, your Honor, he looked just like a hollerin' bog hog coming right at me."
> *Judge looks at security camera video of the event* "Acquitted."







Looks like Florida wants these hogs gone anyways.


----------



## FinnSven (Jul 7, 2022)

Why do people think Ralph has AIDS? 

It’s hard to get from vaginal sex for the male, and he doesn’t appear to be an intravenous drug abuser? 

Or did he have to hustle his arse to survive when he was in prison?


----------



## FrigginWeeb (Jul 7, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> Why do people think Ralph has AIDS?
> 
> It’s hard to get from vaginal sex for the male, and he doesn’t appear to be an intravenous drug abuser?
> 
> Or did he have to hustle his arse to survive when he was in prison?


Because he drunkenly sexually assaulted someone who had sex with someone who had aids, I think.
I know he's drunkenly forced himself on people, I know he's had some medical issues that read like a checklist of AIDS issues (oral thrush, incontinence, a strange urge to wear entirely inappropriate clothing....)


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jul 7, 2022)

3322 said:


> I can't believe white nationalist podcaster Ethan Ralph is harassing a disabled POC and trying to get him fired from his job. Absolutely heartless... and this man still has a blue checkmark on twitter so I guess twitter cosigns these actions.


Sure be a shame if someone emailed Twitter and asked why a notorious Alt Right White Nationalist who is currently harassing a POC at his place of work alongside a guy whose been charged for his part in Jan 6, has a Blue Checkmark, and if that means Twitter supports Racist Insurrectionist podcasters...


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Jul 7, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> Why do people think Ralph has AIDS?
> 
> It’s hard to get from vaginal sex for the male, and he doesn’t appear to be an intravenous drug abuser?
> 
> Or did he have to hustle his arse to survive when he was in prison?





FrigginWeeb said:


> Because he drunkenly sexually assaulted someone who had sex with someone who had aids, I think.
> I know he's drunkenly forced himself on people, I know he's had some medical issues that read like a checklist of AIDS issues (oral thrush, incontinence, a strange urge to wear entirely inappropriate clothing....)



Bisexual males are a great factor in transferring AIDs to females and spreading it to other males. IP2 sex pest circle spread the Giving Package from a guy named Captain, another few guys (i.e., Tim and Ralph), and a few girls (i.e., Alice). There is a reason why God limits humans in their sexual nature. Ralph and co. are being punished for their disgusting degenerate activities. Meigh, if you're in Rochester and reading this, test yourself for any diseases in the following weeks and the baby for some mysterious illness. Horses can spread Anthrax, and we don't need another fucking plague of that shit.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 7, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> he's just letting that gutter slut whore know who's boss beyond the grave


“Ralph I’m burning in hell!”

“eat a dick it’s not even hot down there!”


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 7, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> Why do people think Ralph has AIDS?
> 
> It’s hard to get from vaginal sex for the male, and he doesn’t appear to be an intravenous drug abuser?
> 
> Or did he have to hustle his arse to survive when he was in prison?


Because, and you can quote me on this when you send it to my employer ralphie, Ethan Ralph is a fat faggot. The biggest faggot on the internet, and he frequently gets fucked in the ass, raw. Then Pantsu sucks out the seed, and snowballs him with it.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 7, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> Why do people think Ralph has AIDS?
> 
> It’s hard to get from vaginal sex for the male, and he doesn’t appear to be an intravenous drug abuser?
> 
> Or did he have to hustle his arse to survive when he was in prison?


We found out Ronnie was a well known bug chaser before he married Sandra and just spent his weekends at gloryholes from then on. The assumption is that he gave Ralph the gift during one of the many times he raped his son.


----------



## FinnSven (Jul 7, 2022)

break these cuffs said:


> We found out Ronnie was a well known bug chaser before he married Sandra and just spent his weekends at gloryholes from then on. The assumption is that he gave Ralph the gift during one of the many times he raped his son.


Ronnie being Ethan’s father?


----------



## Me262PrinceOfTurboJet (Jul 7, 2022)

The Ralfemale is secretly thankful for the excuse to waste even more of his paltry income to fly down to Florida and waddle around a parking lot with a selfie stick and his gay little yellow hat. It gives him an excuse to get away from his pedophile boyfriend and Rozzer. I just think it's funny that Rozzer is gonna be confused and think Sisco is Daddy since that's what Mandy Lynn calls him while Ralphie is out galavanting and a-hollerin.


----------



## Amazing Criminal (Jul 7, 2022)

Me262PrinceOfTurboJet said:


> The Ralfemale is secretly thankful for the excuse to waste even more of his paltry income to fly down to Florida and waddle around a parking lot with a selfie stick and his gay little yellow hat. It gives him an excuse to get away from his pedophile boyfriend and Rozzer. I just think it's funny that Rozzer is gonna be confused and think Sisco is Daddy since that's what Mandy Lynn calls him while Ralphie is out galavanting and a-hollerin.


So far Ralph has been involved in Reroll's life for less than a week. He has more important matters to attend, such as doing the truffle shuffle at an aquarium in Florida.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jul 7, 2022)

Hey @Alinktothefacts it seems you've been handling the situation great but just to be on the safe side, maybe talk to your boss/HR about how there's this crazy alt-right guy who has a vendetta against you and is trying to get you fired/ruin your life.
I doubt Ralph will go to your place of work, and even if he did, he would just try to talk to a manager or some shit like the Karen bitch he is, but it would be great (and hilarious) if he gets thrown out before he has a chance to do shit because you warned your boss about him beforehand. 

The reality is that Ralph is a self admitted "alt right" felon who attacked a female police officer, he's been convicted of a sex crime, has multiple restraining orders against him, has been accused of rape, has groomed two teenagers, he's an alcoholic, a drug addict and he is prone to violent outbursts (unfortunately for him he's a morbidly obese manlet so these outbursts usually end up badly for him). 
He's trying to get this Nathan guy fired with zero evidence of any wrongdoing other than his word (which is worth less than nothing since he lies every time he opens his mouth). 
Even if he had some type of evidence that the account belongs to this person, the account has never posted anything that could be grounds for dismissal, it has never claimed to have any association to the aquarium or to represent them in any way, so what, he thinks they're going to fire him because this fat manlet is angry?
Can you imagine the bad publicity it would be for the aquarium to fire a "POC" (who's apparently autistic?) to appease an alt-right/white nationalist felon/sex offender? 
Yeah I'm sure they would love to have to deal with the fallout from that. 

The article was obviously written by Ralph (I doubt May even has access to that "Amanda Ralph" account any more than Nora has access to the Nora email that Ralph uses to flag shit off of YT), it's obvious that it's under her name because he wants to escape any possible legal repercussions the article could have, and just like the article he wrote on Ade, I doubt it will go anywhere positive for Ralph.
The truth is that Both Ralph and Amanda are scum in the eyes of any normal person so as much as he tries, I don't think he'll manage to do any damage. 
He'll fantasize on his show about handing out fliers that "expose" him or some other retarded shit like he did with Gator and Metokur, he'll fantasize about going there and "having a talk" but he will never do anything, because he is a coward and because he cannot afford to get in any type of legal trouble. 

In short, Ralph is a bitch like usual.


----------



## IrrelevantJackDoe (Jul 7, 2022)

I can't wait for Ralph to get his ass beat by aquatic life. Sea cows are gonna hog tie a rage pig. Talk about surf and turd.


----------



## Jump (Jul 7, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> but just to be on the safe side, maybe talk to your boss/HR


Bad idea. No good ever comes of talking to HR or bringing up autistic internet stuff.

If they come to you deny knowing anything. Deny knowing people involved. Ask them if they are accusing you and singling you out because your name is Hispanic. Ask them how many Perez's they think there are in this state. Ask them to explain who Ethan Ralph is. Ask them to explain what "kiwifarms" is. Then after that ask them why they are trying to get you to surf neo nazi trans-phobic websites. 

Also Ralph is to much of a bitch to show up anywhere IRL anyways so its not worth even thinking about.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jul 7, 2022)

Oh no Ralph!  I just looked up the hours for the Florida Aquarium and they close at 5:00!  Looks like you were too late and gay to leave your fliers.  

Sorry bud, better luck next time.


----------



## InwardsStink (Jul 7, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> Why do people think Ralph has AIDS?
> 
> It’s hard to get from vaginal sex for the male, and he doesn’t appear to be an intravenous drug abuser?
> 
> Or did he have to hustle his arse to survive when he was in prison?


It is very easy to get from anal sex and you just know he has scooped chocolate pudding from Meighs pitiful pedophile pooper.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jul 7, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> Why do people think Ralph has AIDS?
> 
> It’s hard to get from vaginal sex for the male, and he doesn’t appear to be an intravenous drug abuser?
> 
> Or did he have to hustle his arse to survive when he was in prison?


He was incarcerated for 6+months
He never uses a condom
He employs prostitutes


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 7, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> He was incarcerated for 6+months
> He never uses a condom
> He employs prostitutes


Condoms slip off the Tennessee two incher


----------



## FinnSven (Jul 7, 2022)

InwardsStink said:


> It is very easy to get from anal sex and you just know he has scooped chocolate pudding from Meighs pitiful pedophile pooper.


Normally as the receiver yes. 

It’s possible but not as easy to get it as the giver in anal. 

Presumably his children should be checked too. 

Poor little buggers. First they have him as a father and they might be AIDS babies to boot.


----------



## Temperance XIV (Jul 7, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> Why do people think Ralph has AIDS?
> 
> It’s hard to get from vaginal sex for the male, and he doesn’t appear to be an intravenous drug abuser?
> 
> Or did he have to hustle his arse to survive when he was in prison?


It's mostly a meme. The IP2 community (a bunch of degenerate streamers who all do drugs & have sex with each other) recently had an HIV scare. Alice, the woman who Ralph raped earlier this year, is an IP2 thot. So when the HIV news broke, people started wondering if Ralph might have HIV.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Jul 7, 2022)

As usual if you're an even semi-functional regular person you have to be careful getting involved at all with dudes like Ralph, because they're such low and miserable forms of life that they don't really have anything you can take from them, not even dignity.



Jump said:


> If they come to you deny knowing anything. Deny knowing people involved. Ask them if they are accusing you and singling you out because your name is Hispanic. Ask them how many Perez's they think there are in this state. Ask them to explain who Ethan Ralph is. Ask them to explain what "kiwifarms" is. Then after that ask them why they are trying to get you to surf neo nazi trans-phobic websites.


That's a bit silly, they're never going to believe that. Like what, this guy just looked his name up out of a phone book and concocted this entire story? Obviously he knows something about the situation, if he feigns ignorance he's only going to look dishonest and like he has something to hide.

I think the best way to deal with this should the dude's superiors come to him would be to simply say this is the current partner of a girl I knew in college, and the guy is upset over issues surrounding my past involvement with his fiance.

That isn't even really that unusual a situation in workplaces, it's not that uncommon to get some drunken current partner of a woman an employee was previously involved with showing up to start problems because he's jealous or because said woman was talking shit about the guy and the white trash moron had to act like a big man and defend his lady's honor.

It's simple and easy for a company to understand, so basically as soon as they learn there is past relationship drama involved that's the end of it, they just ban the aggressor from the premises and go about their business.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 7, 2022)

Ralph is so fat he will eat all the orcas and implode in the aquarium. 

Anyway, more work on the OP later. Report posts that don't belong her, I'll move it back.


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Jul 7, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Ralph is so fat he will eat all the orcas and implode in the aquarium.
> 
> Anyway, more work on the OP later. Report posts that don't belong her, I'll move it back.


I hope this doesn't lead you to become @Sam Losco with handling thread content on the Gunt Board.


----------



## free_protons4u (Jul 7, 2022)

I think pretending you don't know anything is pretty dumb because it's easy to connect him with this forum. And as soon as he gets caught in one lie, it'll all fall apart.

HR is usually shit but proactive contact with them isn't the worst idea. There's a lot of value to being the first to disclose because the can shape the narrative. It is a bit bitch-made and Ralphalike, but under these circumstances, it might be reasonable to get a restraining order first and bring that to HR to demonstrate a threat by a hollering pig.

Honestly if I were him, I wouldn't do anything and when HR inevitably asks, say "Yes, I used to know Amanda May in [whatever capacity]. I found a forum where they had taken an interest in her because they were concerned she could be a child sex predator, so I made an account and shared some details of our relationship together." Seriously, this dude's post history is the most measured and balanced among any poster here. He isn't raging or calling people faggots, he's simply recounting things he knows in a fairly objective way.

It's embarrassing for this to come up but he didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 7, 2022)

IM THE RALPHAMALE I LIVE DAT REAL OG GANGSTA LIFE @FLORIDAAQUARIUM CAN I SPEAK TO YOUR MANAGER?


----------



## HarrySachz (Jul 7, 2022)

free_protons4u said:


> I think pretending you don't know anything is pretty dumb because it's easy to connect him with this forum. And as soon as he gets caught in one lie, it'll all fall apart.
> 
> HR is usually shit but proactive contact with them isn't the worst idea. There's a lot of value to being the first to disclose because the can shape the narrative. It is a bit bitch-made and Ralphalike, but under these circumstances, it might be reasonable to get a restraining order first and bring that to HR to demonstrate a threat by a hollering pig.
> 
> ...


He flew too close to the Gunt.


----------



## Blarmed&Dangerous (Jul 7, 2022)

#1 Lady cop
#2 Portugo round 1
#3 The dude who socked him at his bowling "invitational"
#4 Portugo round 2

Round out the series, Nate. Make the gunt go five and oh. We'll make you a championship ring and everything.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Jul 7, 2022)

Oh god he’s gonna punch a manatee isn’t he?


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 7, 2022)

|I.nfo_N.eutral_A.gency| said:


> I hope this doesn't lead you to become @Sam Losco with handling thread content on the Gunt Board.


When threads needed to be merged or split, we always discussed it. Merging the two diary ones for example was talked about, which ended up being all merged into Faith's somehow. Then, along with 20 others which I never knew about neither would I agree to. We seemed to fundamentally disagree on the vs. format but Sam always said it's the best of the worst. I cannot understand why he went ahead and merged it all.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Jul 7, 2022)

Blarmed&Dangerous said:


> #1 Lady cop
> #2 Portugo round 1
> #3 The dude who socked him at his bowling "invitational"
> #4 Portugo round 2
> ...


You're forgetting the 5'1 bich Gunt fight


----------



## Blarmed&Dangerous (Jul 7, 2022)

genericwhitemale said:


> You're forgetting the 5'1 bich Gunt fight


Fuck you're right. 

Holy shit he really gets beat up in public a lot


----------



## Fannyscum (Jul 7, 2022)

F-F-F-FELTED:


Tweet | Archive


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jul 7, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> Presumably his children should be checked too. Poor little buggers. First they have him as a father and they might be AIDS babies to boot.


If Ralph was my father, I’d pray 25/8 to find out I’m an AIDS baby.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Jul 7, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> Poor little buggers. First they have him as a father and they might be AIDS babies to boot.


Way to start life on Extreme Difficulty; no father, no money, no immune system


----------



## Calzaghe (Jul 7, 2022)

Nate, tell Ralph to meet you in Ybor City. I want to see that fat fag try to roll up on some real Cuban mfers


----------



## FrigginWeeb (Jul 7, 2022)

Blarmed&Dangerous said:


> Fuck you're right.
> 
> Holy shit he really gets beat up in public a lot


so his fight record is what, 0-5?


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jul 7, 2022)

TyrasGuard said:


> Way to start life on Extreme Difficulty; no father, no money, no immune system


And their only living grandparents are either the Vickers or Harry “Show Feet” Morris and jumpy Jolene.


----------



## NicoFountaine (Jul 7, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> Normally as the receiver yes.
> 
> It’s possible but not as easy to get it as the giver in anal.
> 
> ...


If Ralph is your father, AIDS might be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 7, 2022)

Ralph still has a show to do tonight, he has a flight in the morning. No car. Can’t afford the 45 minute Uber.

@Alinktothefacts is safe!


----------



## CECA Loather (Jul 7, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> For clarity, I am not suggesting anyone goes and looks for Ralph and straight up murder him.
> 
> My understanding of "Stand your ground" is that anyone who is legally able to carry a firearm can use it in self-defense if there is a credible threat?
> If I am wrong, please correct me.
> ...



So if someone barges into your house, just like what Ralph did to Riley and Mintsalad while yelling, "DO I LOOK 5'1" BIEEECCCHH", everyone in that house can unload their firearms on Ralph's gunt and that'd be okay.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 7, 2022)

Ralph is all talk and doesn’t even bother to cope about why he doesn’t back it up anymore.


----------



## NicoFountaine (Jul 8, 2022)

How to stop Ralph right on his tracks.


----------



## Jump (Jul 8, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> That's a bit silly, they're never going to believe that. Like what, this guy just looked his name up out of a phone book and concocted this entire story? Obviously he knows something about the situation, if he feigns ignorance he's only going to look dishonest and like he has something to hide.


>>A dunken gunt starts hollering in the lobby.
"He is sounds like a nut that googled Perez and found me. I don't know who this dude is or talking about. I he is making racist threats and I feel threatened." "What is that hanging out of his shirt?!?"

Your all done the second you admit to being a member of Kiwifarms. And nothing you do off the clock is their business anyways. HR can't do anything on a random drunks word alone. They have to have you on recorded saying "Employee admitted to...". If they are going to fire you they have to have something clear cut to put down on the paperwork.  How does Ralph solidly connect @Alinktothefacts to this Perez guy in a way that wont make him sound like a lunitic to a normal person?

Never admit to anything.
Never apologize for anything.
Doing either is how HR nails you.

Unfortunately , I will never be proven right or wrong. 
Ralph bitched out, *as expected*. 
Ralph knew he would get maxxed the fuck out by this Perez dude if he showed up IRL. So all he can do is impotently holler on the internet. Sad.


----------



## GuntN7 (Jul 8, 2022)

Can't believe we're in another Killstream season final. Somehow he keeps raising the stakes higher for the smallest petty shit ever


----------



## Zilch (Jul 8, 2022)

Criminal Stupidity said:


> "Now what hasn't been said to you, the jury, is that Mr. Perez is an avid user and browser of the online terrorist platform KiwiFarms. As a user of this site he knows categorically that the victim, Mr. Ethan Oliver Ralph--the deceased--was a fat, useless, pathetic, retard midget physically incapable of intentionally harming anyone, or even unintentionally in a manner such as being overtaken by autism rage. Mr. Perez knew full well Mr. Ralph couldn't threaten a fly when he waddled across the aquarium floor on that fateful day--he was already out of breath and taking a break after one set of stairs--but Mr. Ralph ended up shot twice in the head anyway."


Lol that's literally the argument the Prosecutor used in the Rittenhouse Trial. That lil 5'2 child rapist Rosenbaum couldn't possibly be a threat because he was a pathetic little manlet


----------



## NegerJäger (Jul 8, 2022)

After this trip, Ralph will sleep with the fishes.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CaptainShitlord (Jul 8, 2022)

They will mistake Ralph for an escaped Manatee & throw him back in the tank.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Jul 8, 2022)

Just need someone to pull a Zoom and go to the aquarium and hand out their own fliers about a conviction sex offender on the loose.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Jul 8, 2022)

I want to remind you all that ralph also said he would personally go to the FBI HQ in vegas to talk about null and the site when "we" "hacked" killstream.tv


----------



## Hypervitaminosis (Jul 8, 2022)

It would be funny if Ralph fell into the shark tank, but I think that'll kill the sharks with an instant heart attack due to the sudden increase in cholesterol due to consuming gunt meat. 
I remember stories about arctic explorers chucking penguins into the furnace of the ship as fuel, you could run an aircraft carrier for multiple weeks using Ralph.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 8, 2022)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> I want to remind you all that ralph also said he would personally go to the FBI HQ in vegas to talk about null and the site when "we" "hacked" killstream.tv


I desperately want to bieve he told the truth but the fbi just paraded him around the office as a sort of comedy relief retard freak clown show


----------



## Temperance XIV (Jul 8, 2022)

Ralph admits to exploiting his Twitter bluecheck to try and get @Alinktothefacts fired.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




He reaffirms that he's going to write another article this weekend. He also lies like crazy about @Alinktothefacts.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Ralph says he's going down to the Aquarium, but not with a camera or to fight. He's going to channel his inner Karen and talk to HR.  




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 8, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> Ralph admits to exploiting his Twitter bluecheck to try and get @Alinktothefacts fired.
> View attachment 3469867
> 
> He reaffirms that he's going to write another article this weekend. He also lies like crazy about @Alinktothefacts.
> ...


What does this unemployed unemployable sack of human shit that lived with his mum until she's dead knows about HR?
Ralph, the lower level HR people are the most sympathetic to the employees and they will tell you to just piss off. The upper level won't even care what you have to say. 
The complete delusion.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 8, 2022)

I love that he thinks the employer would care.

All the guy has to say is “I dunno what a weirdo.” 

The aquarium people aren’t gonna hop on here and put clues together to figure out it’s really him. Ralph, as always, vastly underestimates how little anyone gives a shit about him or the sektur. His brain can’t comprehend how truly insignificant he is in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Temperance XIV (Jul 8, 2022)

For the sake of completeness, here's a relevant crosspost:


Temperance XIV said:


> Ralph is irritated that Kiwifarmers immediately knew it was him who wrote the new blogpost. He insists it's nawt truuu, and in fact, he's going to personally write a follow-up article.
> View attachment 3466105
> View attachment 3466106
> 
> ...


He really was a' hollerin'




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 8, 2022)

I thought the Interpol takedown of Cog was the most pathetic thing I’ve seen but this is way worse. He’d look like a giant faggot and nothing would happen even if he did go through with his plan, but he’s too pussy/lazy to even do it. 

He’s accepted that he has no agency and no ability to impose his will on anyone, so he satisfies his anger with tiny dopamine hits as he fantasizes about some greater power exacting retribution on his behalf. But it never happens,


----------



## BruceyBoy (Jul 8, 2022)

Lmao at Ralph posting links to Wikipedia. Hope they don't decide to look you up while they're at it.

"Yo HR, this psycho neo nazi podcaster is trying to stalk me"

Karen Ralph really doesn't think things through


----------



## Rabid Weasels (Jul 8, 2022)

He wants link to apologize to Amanda Fucking Morris, say the whole name? Then who is this Amanda Ralph that wrote the article?


----------



## DogZero (Jul 8, 2022)

I love Aquariums!

If i was in ralph’s shoes i would go to the aquarium anyway and see the glowy jellyfish.
I would also be 3 inches taller since Ralph wears platforms


----------



## FinnSven (Jul 8, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> What does this unemployed unemployable sack of human shit that lived with his mum until she's dead knows about HR?
> Ralph, the lower level HR people are the most sympathetic to the employees and they will tell you to just piss off. The upper level won't even care what you have to say.
> The complete delusion.


It’s obvious he has never had a real job. 

If you are not an employee and want to complain to a company about a particular employee then you talk to their direct line manager or customer/public relations. 

If you want to complain to a company about stuff an employee has done on their private time, then you do the same, but unless it is something illegal, breaking professional standards, violating company policy or causing bad press in the company’s name then they won’t care especially. 

So the best Ralph can expect is a reply to the tune of “we regret you feel you have to speak to us about that individual, we will consider the issues raised. Thank you for your time”. 
Then they will forget about it. 

Later on if Ralph gets drunk and does something drastic at the aquarium , his “complaint” will be dug up and used as evidence that he has a strange vendetta, so should probably be prevented from coming near the Aquarium or it’s employees.


----------



## HarrySachz (Jul 8, 2022)

That stand your ground law still a thing in florida?


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Jul 8, 2022)

Ralph, I get off work in 9 hours. For the love of god, please make sure there's some funny fucking news waiting for me.


----------



## Wooper (Jul 8, 2022)

Man that tweet is just embarrassing, the groypers don't even like it like how they mass like anything else Ralph does. Even the genuine fans of Ralph didn't know what to make of it because it was so pathetic.


Also this is the gayest thing I've seen the week & the fact he retweeted it makes me think he does have a weird sexual humiliation fetish he gets from being hated.

The actual video




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## EyeGuy (Jul 8, 2022)

Not gonna lie, it looks like a pretty cool place. Imagine spending your day scuba diving in beautiful marine habitats together with exotic sea creatures from all over the world - and getting paid to do it! (Or you could be a convicted sex offender begging for shekels on an incel Mexican's honeypot scheme. That's also cool.)


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 8, 2022)

Yet another of Ralph’s guaran-FUCKIN-tees he didn’t back up. Someone gayer than me should clip all of the times he’s guaranteed he’d 100% do something on his mother’s grave and then didn’t back it up. 

Just this month it’s the aquarium flyer bonanza and not being 225 pounds, but I know there’s hundreds more.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 8, 2022)

Wooper said:


> Man that tweet is just embarrassing, the groypers don't even like it like how they mass like anything else Ralph does. Even the genuine fans of Ralph didn't know what to make of it because it was so pathetic.
> View attachment 3470252
> Also this is the gayest thing I've seen the week & the fact he retweeted it makes me think he does have a weird sexual humiliation fetish he gets from being hated.
> View attachment 3470258
> ...



I fixed it




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Obscura539 (Jul 8, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Yet another of Ralph’s guaran-FUCKIN-tees he didn’t back up. Someone gayer than me should clip all of the times he’s guaranteed he’d 100% do something on his mother’s grave and then didn’t back it up.
> 
> Just this month it’s the aquarium flyer bonanza and not being 225 pounds, but I know there’s hundreds more.



I swear on muh mama's grave if @Capt. Jean Luc Ritard makes another post talking shit about me swearing muh mama's grave I'll walk two miles to have a conversation with his employer.  Are you fucking kidding me?  It would be a real shame if his boss found out about his activity on broke dick farms run by the pedophile Josh Moon.   As my daddy used to say "spread dem cheeks, boy.  Itsa hollering time."  Bitch.


----------



## NicoFountaine (Jul 8, 2022)

Reminiscent of the old IBS days of old. Ralph is desperate to get a win. He is the bottom of the joke and has been BTFO by every other internet personality out there left or right in retarded slapfights HE STARTS to begin with. He is so pathetic he believes by getting this guy fired he will get the longed W he so desperately craves.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jul 8, 2022)

Has he done any fucking thing on this trip at all?  Left the hotel?  Walked on the beach?  Honestly aquariums are great if you’re not a 290lb drunk sack of shit. Actually @Alinktothefacts sounds like he has a pretty sweet little career for himself. 
Unlike notorious violent felon, deadbeat dad, & convicted sex offender Ethan Ralph.


----------



## Rabid Weasels (Jul 8, 2022)

Jokes on us Sandra doesnt have a grave


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jul 8, 2022)

CECA Loather said:


> So if someone barges into your house, just like what Ralph did to Riley and Mintsalad while yelling, "DO I LOOK 5'1" BIEEECCCHH", everyone in that house can unload their firearms on Ralph's gunt and that'd be okay.


There’s also reasonable threat to your person in public. Say I’m in public and I see the hog a hollering and charging towards me I can shoot him if I feel under sufficient threat. Given Ralph’s very public statements about rape and violence, history of being a violent felon, and being known as an alt right sexpest no prosecutor would take up the case.

But we don’t need to worry about Ralph getting shot because this incident proves how much of a bitch he really his


----------



## Armor King (Jul 8, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> I fixed it
> View attachment 3470290


Was this before or after the AIIIIIIDS mouth was revealed?


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 8, 2022)

Armor King said:


> Was this before or after the AIIIIIIDS mouth was revealed?


after


----------



## Armor King (Jul 8, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> after


So now he's going to avoid hollerin' too close to the camera to cope with the fact that he has aids mouth, the same way he wears knock-off sunglasses to cope with the fact he has Looney Tunes eyes.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 8, 2022)

Armor King said:


> So now he's going to avoid hollerin' too close to the camera to cope with the fact that he has aids mouth, the same way he wears knock-off sunglasses to cope with the fact he has Looney Tunes eyes.


Wink wink


----------



## heathercho (Jul 8, 2022)

Wooper said:


> Man that tweet is just embarrassing, the groypers don't even like it like how they mass like anything else Ralph does. Even the genuine fans of Ralph didn't know what to make of it because it was so pathetic.
> View attachment 3470252
> Also this is the gayest thing I've seen the week & the fact he retweeted it makes me think he does have a weird sexual humiliation fetish he gets from being hated.
> View attachment 3470258
> ...


Hello Mr Aquarium Man, your fish cleaner is harassing my equine on a website called Kiwi Farms!
The Moon Man who runs it made me fall out with my right hand Gator, over a corn harvest and won't stop calling me a pig. My boss, a mexican catboy will be very angry with me.
Please respond, I'm currently hollering around Florida with a Baked Alaska, *dolphin laugh*

Ethan Ralph, Esquire (Gamergate).
---

That's how a normal HR person is going to interpret your type-grunts, Ralph. Literally no one outside of this sektur wants to buy into this fucked up fever dream you call "your life".
Jesus Christ.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 8, 2022)

heathercho said:


> Hello Mr Aquarium Man, your fish cleaner is harassing my equine on a website called Kiwi Farms!
> The Moon Man who runs it made me fall out with my right hand Gator, over a corn harvest and won't stop calling me a pig. My boss, a mexican catboy will be very angry with me.
> Please respond, I'm currently hollering around Florida with a Baked Alaska, *dolphin laugh*
> 
> ...


Mr. Aquarium, I have some shocking news that may disturb you: your employee is on the internet.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Jul 8, 2022)

Wooper said:


> Man that tweet is just embarrassing, the groypers don't even like it like how they mass like anything else Ralph does. Even the genuine fans of Ralph didn't know what to make of it because it was so pathetic.
> View attachment 3470252
> Also this is the gayest thing I've seen the week & the fact he retweeted it makes me think he does have a weird sexual humiliation fetish he gets from being hated.
> View attachment 3470258
> ...


Look at those chins swing.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jul 8, 2022)

Ralph isn't going to the aquarium, if he did he would film himself outside for donos.  He's just going to lie about going because he's a bitch.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jul 8, 2022)

I’m disappointed we won’t get to see Ralph tased. I’d love that for him. It might take several tasers, but it would be worth it. 
Btw thanks for wearing the baked faggot shades and baby yellow hat you drunk sack of shit.


----------



## NicoFountaine (Jul 8, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Given Ralph’s very public statements about rape and violence, history of being a violent felon, and being known as an alt right sexpest no prosecutor would take up the case.


I dunno man, An anti-gun DA would do anything to convict people who shot in self defense. They would try to find a way for the jury to dismiss that as evidence, therefore only the immediate circumstances would matter.  Given that is known how little threat Ralph actually is, I would risk that coin toss with literally everyone else on the planet but him.


----------



## GuntN7 (Jul 8, 2022)

Wooper said:


> Also this is the gayest thing I've seen the week & the fact he retweeted it makes me think he does have a weird sexual humiliation fetish he gets from being hated.
> View attachment 3470258
> The actual video
> View attachment 3470260


Womanly behavior, political movement + most watched late night talk show in 2018 btw


----------



## Chiridion (Jul 8, 2022)

At this point, you have to imagine he does it on porpoise (hehe).

Doesn't flyer up Gators hood, doesn't visit Jim's driveway, doesn't interview Jade's family, doesn't fight Randbot or PPP or Warski or Boogie or literally anyone he tardrages out on.

He gets us all hyped up for some content, only to leave us with blue balls. I'd imagine it's not the first time he's failed to satisfy, so maybe he can't help it.


----------



## TherapyMan (Jul 8, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> For the sake of completeness, here's a relevant crosspost:
> 
> He really was a' hollerin'
> View attachment 3469987
> View attachment 3469990


I can't imagine being such a crybaby limp-dick that I would publicly or privately go on a red-faced rant threatening someone in order to get them to apologize on an internet forum. We're reaching levels of pathetic that shouldn't even be possible.

Ralph remarks, "There ain't nuthin illegal about it at all." Let's fact check that real quick in Florida.

Fl. Stat. § 836.05



> "Threats; extortion.—Whoever, either *verbally* or by a written or printed communication, maliciously threatens to accuse another of any crime or offense, or by such communication *maliciously threatens an injury to the person, property or reputation of another, or maliciously threatens to expose another to disgrace, or to expose any secret affecting another,* or to impute any deformity or lack of chastity to another, with intent thereby to extort money or any pecuniary advantage whatsoever, *or* *with intent to compel the person so threatened, or any other person, to do any act or refrain from doing any act against his or her will, shall be guilty of a felony of the second degree*, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084."



Whoops! If only you were in Virginia, where the definition of extortion requires pecuniary benefit.  So close, Ralph, so close. You're lucky that this such a small, trivial issue that you're trying extort poor @Alinktothefacts over otherwise you might find yourself in violation of your suspended sentence. You're lucky you're such a small, weak, helpless man that even the crime you publicly commit is beneath the notice of the law.

You better hope that you don't actually cost @Alinktothefacts his job.


----------



## Slimy Time (Jul 8, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> Ralph admits to exploiting his Twitter bluecheck to try and get @Alinktothefacts fired.
> View attachment 3469867
> 
> He reaffirms that he's going to write another article this weekend. He also lies like crazy about @Alinktothefacts.
> ...


Trying to use his twitter checkmark to get someone fired. Is this wigger serious? Oh no, the alt right podcasting who is a known sex offender is going to use his verified twitter account to try and get someone fired.


----------



## oramge cat (Jul 8, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> I believe a jury could find an aggressive alcoholic felon that is nearly 100 pounds heavier than you a credible threat for serious bodily harm against a marine biology nerd.  Ethan Oliver Ralph has a history of violence, issuing threats of severe injury , and consistent reckless behavior.  This man was simply distributing texts and and answering questions on a drama forum.  Ralph intends on going to his workplace already paints in as the aggressor.  This is not heat of the moment aggression.  Ethan is premeditated in his malice.  Who knows what Ethan is capable of?  If I were @Alinktothefacts I would be terrified for the safety of my co-workers and myself.   The behavior that @Alinktothefacts is aware of that Ethan is very unstable, very large, and very violent individual.  I bet @Alinktothefacts fears for life and does not have a duty to retreat in the state of Florida. Who knows what could happen if this young man was swept into the heat of the moment when he is trying to defend himself.


He's only large in one direction, more wide than large really.


----------



## Temperance XIV (Jul 8, 2022)

THE COWARDLY PIG DELETED HIS TWEET!
This was his Karen-esque attempt to @ the Florida Aquarium with his verified Twitter account to get @Alinktothefacts fired.

https://archive.ph/Vc6zb
https://archive.ph/YFeAR
It's gone now, see: https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1545094403991240704


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 8, 2022)

@Alinktothefacts should get some kind of "I Survived Holler Alert Level 5" badge


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jul 8, 2022)

Why does he do this to himself?
Like he starts Gunting about Links posts, _confirming their accuracy _in the process, then starts making fucking threats like an assmad bitch, which he fails to follow up on, making himself look like a total pussy who just runs his mouth but has no balls to back it up, and then, as if he hadn't fucking shamed himself enough already, starts fucking Tweeting at Links employers like a fucking bitter troon trying to get HR to do the thing that Ralph himself is too weak, cowardly, and womanly to do himself.
This whole thing has just made him look like even more of a thin skinned bitch than he already did, confirmed Pantsu's pedophilic past, when till then it could have been someone shit posting, and all of it could have been avoided.
I just don't understand why Ralph continually rake walks like this, he has an almost ungodly way of making himself look like a joke.


----------



## HarrySachz (Jul 8, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> I’m disappointed we won’t get to see Ralph tased. I’d love that for him. It might take several tasers, but it would be worth it.
> Btw thanks for wearing the baked faggot shades and baby yellow hat you drunk sack of shit.


If the way that Dan handles him like a bitch is indicative of how the Ralphmale is tough, then he seems to be the type that pisses his pants after one discharge


Procrastinhater said:


> I just don't understand why Ralph continually rake walks like this, he has an almost ungodly way of making himself look like a joke.


Because he's a fat retard? He's too deep and burned too many bridges to walk away


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 8, 2022)

HarrySachz said:


> If the way that Dan handles him like a bitch is indicative of how the Ralphmale is tough, then he seems to be the type that pisses his pants after one discharge
> 
> Because he's a fat retard? He's too deep and burned too many bridges to walk away


The Sunken Cost is NOT a Fallacy when you’re 5’1” and nearly 300 pounds.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Jul 8, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> THE COWARDLY PIG DELETED HIS TWEET!
> This was his Karen-esque attempt to @ the Florida Aquarium with his verified Twitter account to get @Alinktothefacts fired.
> View attachment 3471609
> https://archive.ph/Vc6zb
> ...




*Sad! Pathetic!*





your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 8, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> Why does he do this to himself?
> Like he starts Gunting about Links posts, _confirming their accuracy _in the process, then starts making fucking threats like an assmad bitch, which he fails to follow up on, making himself look like a total pussy who just runs his mouth but has no balls to back it up, and then, as if he hadn't fucking shamed himself enough already, starts fucking Tweeting at Links employers like a fucking bitter troon trying to get HR to do the thing that Ralph himself is too weak, cowardly, and womanly to do himself.
> This whole thing has just made him look like even more of a thin skinned bitch than he already did, confirmed Pantsu's pedophilic past, when till then it could have been someone shit posting, and all of it could have been avoided.
> I just don't understand why Ralph continually rake walks like this, he has an almost ungodly way of making himself look like a joke.


It’s because even the incel groypers were disgusted by his bitch made SJW tactics at calling the manager over his baby moma e-thot texts. Ralph gets scared when his few dozen followers sent by Catboi Hitler are disgusted and vocal. When the dozen accounts that actually engage with Ralph on Twitter call him out he gets scared.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 8, 2022)

Wait maybe Ralph stayed in Florida to throw us off his scent of his new crack shack.

I was just sent this hot tip:


Edit: on 2nd thought, this guy isn’t fat enough to be Ralph, sorry about the fake news.


----------



## MadStan (Jul 8, 2022)

When one looks at Ralph’s views and where he might find safe haven; West Virginia seems like a perfect place.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Jul 8, 2022)

Goddammit Ralph, you failed me. All you had to do was go the the aquarium and call Flipper a faggot, and you couldn't even do that. Talk about bitch made.

Ralph the type of pussy ass bitch that would drown in a bowl of soup because it's more of a man than he his.


----------



## Slimy Time (Jul 8, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> THE COWARDLY PIG DELETED HIS TWEET!
> This was his Karen-esque attempt to @ the Florida Aquarium with his verified Twitter account to get @Alinktothefacts fired.
> View attachment 3471609
> https://archive.ph/Vc6zb
> ...


Why did he delete it like a bitch? Was he worried that his precious blue checkmark might be taken away? Is it because people sent his sex tape and clips of him talking about saving the white race around? 

If it's the blue checkmark, he's shown more care for that than either of his two kids.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jul 8, 2022)

How did he even manage to get that fucking Troon Checkmark in the first place?
I thought they only gave it to SJW's and Gender Goblins?
I guess he did vote Obama...


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jul 8, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> I guess he did vote Obama...


Twice


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 8, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> Twice


Well his family did fight for the union.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 8, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> How did he even manage to get that fucking Troon Checkmark in the first place?
> I thought they only gave it to SJW's and Gender Goblins?
> I guess he did vote Obama...


it used to be actually just for verification ie this faggot is the faggot they say they are. it didnt become some faggy prestige clique thing that granted you privileges until later. basically it was like being verified here at the farms funnily enough lol


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 8, 2022)

Ralph, you're a little bitch.
Link won.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jul 8, 2022)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> View attachment 3471939
> *Sad! Pathetic!*
> 
> View attachment 3471946


Slurs drunkenly ‘bitccchhhh!’


----------



## NicoFountaine (Jul 8, 2022)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> I want to remind you all that ralph also said he would personally go to the FBI HQ in vegas to talk about null and the site when "we" "hacked" killstream.tv


Was it ever known who really hacked that piece of shit website? or Ralph has an angle to keep saying it was you guys?


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 8, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> Was it ever known who really hacked that piece of shit website? or Ralph has an angle to keep saying it was you guys?


Yes, and it wasn't even targeted specifically it was a side effect. Mind you the first data leak was done by ralph himself, the 2nd and 3rd had nothing to do with kiwifarms or the killstream.


----------



## Smooth Operator (Jul 9, 2022)

Maybe Ralph wouldn't be so morbidly obese if his stomach was half as empty as his threats.


----------



## darkprince56 (Jul 9, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> For the sake of completeness, here's a relevant crosspost:
> 
> He really was a' hollerin'
> View attachment 3469987
> View attachment 3469990


First of all, thank you Ralph for letting everyone know it's not against the law and it's totally not looney tunes and a good thing to print out flyers about people to distribute them. I sure hope that isn't done to you.
And secondly, you're such an expert in the law  Is that why you went to jail for the big brain move of assaulting a cop, have restraining orders, are a convicted sex offender, dox, slander & write libel about people? Why, you should go to law school!



Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> He’s accepted that he has no agency and no ability to impose his will on anyone...


Except for an unconscious, drunk & vulnerable woman...w/her he can impose his Memphis Micro w/out her objection.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jul 9, 2022)

Wooper said:


> Also this is the gayest thing I've seen the week & the fact he retweeted it makes me think he does have a weird sexual humiliation fetish he gets from being hated.
> View attachment 3470258
> The actual video
> View attachment 3470260


What's with the "I want to suck cock" look he's giving the camera? He wouldn't look out of place at the gayest most aids infected homo nightclub with this little dance and look.
I mean he is now a gift giver, so maybe he's just embracing his true self and is practicing how he's going to do it. Remember that Ram Ranch was a staple of the killstream back when people actually cared about it, maybe Ralph was trying to send a message back then.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jul 10, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Ralph, you're a little bitch.
> Link won.
> View attachment 3472552


Has Mr. “I don’t care about optics!!!” addressed the situation since his cowardly deletion? I’m guessing not. Ralph’s properly afraid of Link.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Jul 10, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Has Mr. “I don’t care about optics!!!” addressed the situation since his cowardly deletion? I’m guessing not. Ralph’s properly afraid of Link.


I mean, it’s kind of hard to be intimidated by a human weeble-wobble.


----------



## Temperance XIV (Jul 10, 2022)

Ralph promised to write a follow-up article this weekend... hasn't happened.
He swore to God on his mother's grave that he would pass out fliers about @Alinktothefacts at the Florida Aquarium... didn't happen.
He backtracked a bit and said he would at least go talk to the Aquarium's HR department in person... that also didn't happen.

He hollered a lot and tagged the Aquarium in a call-out tweet (only to delete it the next day). That's all he accomplished. Pathetic little piggy.


----------



## CringeMomma (Jul 10, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> Ralph promised to write a follow-up article this weekend... hasn't happened.
> He swore to God on his mother's grave that he would pass out fliers about @Alinktothefacts at the Florida Aquarium... didn't happen.
> He backtracked a bit and said he would at least go talk to the Aquarium's HR department in person... that also didn't happen.
> 
> He hollered a lot and tagged the Aquarium in a call-out tweet (only to delete it the next day). That's all he accomplished. Pathetic little piggy.


----------



## GuntN7 (Jul 10, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> Ralph promised to write a follow-up article this weekend... hasn't happened.


Ralph is a pioneer in fan fiction writing, every word coming out of his mouth is projection. None of our creative writings can't compete with his alogging of Brianna Wu that led to the beginning of censorship in Twitter cause piggy is a real crazy stalker.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 10, 2022)

Ralph was probably one of the five guys that sampled Zoey Quinn. He is to blame for all the censorship and globohomo video games.


----------



## heathercho (Jul 10, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Ralph was probably one of the five guys that sampled Zoey Quinn. He is to blame for all the censorship and globohomo video games.


I don't know, like Ralph's sperging on his blog, is staring to resemble yon Jake Alley's "googleshngs".
Like Jake, all he can do is impotently type-rage, buy women's clothing and dream of being a cunt puppeteer. Zoey's standards, whilst very, very low don't seem to extend to the fat-womenmen tier.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 19, 2022)

The pussy bitch hasn’t brought him up since the cease and desist. Ralphamale scaring once again.


----------

